# Beratung für Hechtschnur und Probleme mit Rolle



## smallphil (6. April 2010)

Hallo habe die Shimano Joy XT in 2,40m Länge mit der Jenzi Connara 8050. Möchte damit diesen Sommer in Schweden in verschiedenen Seen von Ruderboot und Ufer aus auf Hecht angeln. Erwarte aus den erfahrungen vom letzten Jahr einige kapitale Brocken... Werde aber wegen der stark bewachsenen Seen hauptsächlich Oberflächenangeln am Ufer mit ein Paar Poppern, Rasselwobblern und Spinnern betreiben. Ich hab nur noch ein Paar offene Fragen:

-Welche Schnur? Wie dick? Geflochten oder Monofil?
-Sind die Ringe meiner Rute für geflochtene Schnüre geeignet?
-Meine Rolle ist eigentlich für 0,35er Schnur. Gibt es da Probleme, wenn ich dünnere Schnur aufziehe? Weil 0,35er Geflochtene ja wohl etwas zu stark wäre 
-Hatte eigentlich vor mit Kevlarvorfach zu angeln, weil Stalvofächer so schnell knicken. Welche könntet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## angelpfeife (6. April 2010)

*AW: Beratung für Hechtschnur und Probleme mit Rolle*

Nimm Geflochtene, am besten Powerpro in 0.15mm. Für die Ringe wird es da keine Probleme geben da mitlerweile so gut wie alle Ringe für Geflochtene geeignet sind. Und auch nicht für die Rolle, da die 0.35 nur ein Richtwert ist, um zu sehen wie viel schnur drauf passt. Wäre ja sinnlos wenn da steht das da 2km 0.04er drauf geht oder?
Zum Vorfach: *KEVLAR IST NICHT HECHTSICHER!
*So zumindest sind meine Erfahrungen. Winmal ausprobiert und gleich nen PB Hecht gefangen aber als ich mir das Vorfach danach angeschaut hab war ich erschrocken. Es war so gut wie durch. Seitdem nehm ich nurnoch Stahl.


----------



## smallphil (6. April 2010)

*AW: Beratung für Hechtschnur und Probleme mit Rolle*

Gut vielen Dank, das mit dem Kevlar war ein Tipp von nem Kumpel, aber ich war mir bei der Sache auch nicht ganz sicher...


----------



## Khaane (6. April 2010)

*AW: Beratung für Hechtschnur und Probleme mit Rolle*

Naja, Rute und Rolle sind alles andere als gut aufeinander abgestimmt.

Wenn ich von der Rute ausgehen, dann empfehle ich dir 10lb PowerPro phantomred, wenn man von der Rolle ausgeht sollten es schon 15lb PowerPro sein.

Optimal wäre es gewesen, wenn du dich vor dem Kauf beraten lassen hättest - Als Vorfach kannst du Kevlar nehmen, Kauf dir vernünftige Quetschhülsen und gute Wirbel (sehr wichtig) und binde dir die Vorfächer selbst. 

Die Angabe auf der VK-Seite bzgl. der Schnur dient lediglich als Größenmaßstab und hat eher wenig mit der verwendbaren Schnur zu tun, da kannst du von 0,20mm - 0,50mm alles problemlos fischen - Würde aber aufgrund der wahrscheinlich bescheidenen Schnurwicklung eher zu einer 15-20lb PowerPro raten.


----------



## pfefferladen (6. April 2010)

*AW: Beratung für Hechtschnur und Probleme mit Rolle*

Hi,

die Rute ist zu schwach und die Rolle ist recht zum Ansitzen.
Die Rute ist für leichtes Spinfischenauf Barsch und Forellen.Wenn du mit kapitalen Hechten ( 1m+) dann würd ich mir da etwas anderes besorgen.

Das gleiche gilt für die Rolle.Zum Spinnen nur als Notlösung.

Zur Schnur 0,15 oder 0,17 Power Pro kann ich empfehlen.

Zum Vorfach auf jeden Fall "Stahl".


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. April 2010)

*AW: Beratung für Hechtschnur und Probleme mit Rolle*



smallphil schrieb:


> Hallo habe die Shimano Joy XT in 2,40m Länge mit der Jenzi Connara 8050. Möchte damit diesen Sommer in Schweden in verschiedenen Seen von Ruderboot und Ufer aus auf Hecht angeln. Erwarte aus den erfahrungen vom letzten Jahr einige kapitale Brocken... Werde aber wegen der stark bewachsenen Seen hauptsächlich Oberflächenangeln am Ufer mit ein Paar Poppern, Rasselwobblern und Spinnern betreiben. Ich hab nur noch ein Paar offene Fragen:
> 
> -Welche Schnur? Wie dick? Geflochten oder Monofil?
> -Sind die Ringe meiner Rute für geflochtene Schnüre geeignet?
> ...



Hallo erst mal im Board!

Die Rute ist recht leicht fürs gezielte Hechtangeln, aber wenn Du sie schon mal hast wird das gehen. Besonders große Köder passen nicht zu Rute, also keine großen Spinner, Wobbler etc. Popper zu animieren wird vermutlich schwierig, weil sich die leichte Rute stark biegen dürfte und Du daher schlecht den passenden Ruck auf den Köder bekommst. Blinker hingegen gehen sicher besser, oder schlanke Wobbler. Eventuell kannst Du das anpassen.

Die Rolle ist recht schwer, aber wird gehen. Eine geflochtene Schnur würde ich empfehlen, in der Größenordnung 0,15 - 0,17, oder wenn es z.B. die PowerPro sein soll 15lbs. Kann man günstig aus USA bestellen, kommt ~20€ für 270m.

Mit den Ringen sollte das kein Problem geben. 

Kevlar als Vorfach taugt nicht, das beisst der Hecht locker durch. Stahl ist das einzig sichere Vorfach beim Hechtangeln. Tue Dir und dem Hecht den Gefallen und nimm Stahl.

Die gekaufte Rute & Rolle sind sicher nicht optimal für das was Du vorhast, aber es wird gehen. Wenn Du die Köder ein bisschen passend aussuchst vermutlich sogar recht gut! Viel Spaß dabei! #6


----------



## Chrizzi (7. April 2010)

*AW: Beratung für Hechtschnur und Probleme mit Rolle*



smallphil schrieb:


> -Hatte eigentlich vor mit Kevlarvorfach zu angeln, weil Stalvofächer so schnell knicken. Welche könntet ihr empfehlen?



Besser als Stahl: Titanium Vorfach

Das Zeug ist zwar teuer, aber es hält und kringelt nicht. Das spart Material und vor allem Nerven. 

Jedoch muss man bedenken, dass Titaniumvorfächer wohl altern können und dann mit der Zeit durch die Belastung brüchig werden. Ich fische Titan in 3 verschiedenen Stärken und hab bisher nie Probleme damit gehabt. Wenn man das Vorfach an den Rest anpasst, sollte man das ca. alle 2 Monate austauschen, oder bei starker Nutzung vielleicht auch früher.


----------



## smallphil (7. April 2010)

*AW: Beratung für Hechtschnur und Probleme mit Rolle*

Vielen Dank erstmal für die umfassende Beratung! Habe so etwas in so kurzer Zeit bisher noch in keinem anderem Forum erlebt! 

Gut scheint wohl nicht das optimale Equipment zu sein, aber weil bestimmt nicht nur große Hechte in Schweden unterwegs sind und das die einzige Angel ist, die ich besitze sollte das schon funktionieren, wenn ich merke das es gar nicht geht, werde ichs einfach mal mit nem kleinen Spinner versuchen, an dem sich dann vlt. auch mal ein Barsch oder was kleineres verbeißt... 

Generell wenn ich mir Ruten und Rollen im Internet anschaue, woran kann ich erkennen wie flexibel sie an der Spitze sind und generell wofür sie wohl am besten geeignet wären? Wie erkenne ich, dass eine Rolle von der Größenordnung und vom Verwendungszweck her zu einer Rute passt?


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. April 2010)

*AW: Beratung für Hechtschnur und Probleme mit Rolle*



smallphil schrieb:


> Generell wenn ich mir Ruten und Rollen im Internet anschaue, woran kann ich erkennen wie flexibel sie an der Spitze sind und generell wofür sie wohl am besten geeignet wären? Wie erkenne ich, dass eine Rolle von der Größenordnung und vom Verwendungszweck her zu einer Rute passt?



Ehrliche Antwort?

Garnicht.

Man kann das abschätzen, aber wie sich die Rute dann real verhält ist auch bei gleicher Wurfgewichtsangabe sehr unterschiedlich.

Teilweise steht ja auch was von der Aktion (Spitze oder parabolisch) dabei, allerdings interpretiert das halt jeder (auch Hersteller) unterschiedlich. Es gibt Ruten mit einer Wurfgewichtsangabe von 100g die weich und wabbelig sind und andere mit Angabe bis 30g die Hart sind, und beide haben ein ähnliches Köderspektrum. Daher immer am besten real anschauen, das hilft mehr als jede Produktbeschreibung.

Oder Du fragst hier im Forum mit konkreten Anforderungen, dann kann man Dir oft auch Tips geben.

Aber: Geh mit Deiner Ausrüstung fischen, damit wirst Du mit Sicherheit Fische fangen. Wenn Du dann tiuefer einsteigen und Geld investieren möchtest und auch schon genauer weisst was Du Dir vorstellst kauf neu, aber nicht einfahc nur weil Du jetzt mal nach Schweden fährst. Da wirst Du auch mit Deienr Ausrüstung zurechtkommen. Wie schon gesagt: Versuch mal Blinker im Bereich 15 - 30g, die sollten zu Deiner Ausrüstung passen und bringen sicher Fisch. Es gibt Modelle mit dickem oder dünnerem Blech bei gleichem Gewicht, die laufen dann tiefer oder flacher, damit kann man schon viel abdecken. Wenn Du im Flachwasser/an der Oberfläche fischen willst ist z.B. der Blinker von Profiblinker nicht schlecht, der fängt im flachen sehr gut.

http://www.hwangelshop.de/Blinker/Profi-Blinker::63.html

Größe C und D => der Hecht kann kommen!


----------



## pfefferladen (7. April 2010)

*AW: Beratung für Hechtschnur und Probleme mit Rolle*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ehrliche Antwort?
> 
> Garnicht.
> 
> ...


 
Jo,alles gesagt.

Viel Spaß in Schweden und fang ein paar schöne Fische.


----------



## smallphil (7. April 2010)

*AW: Beratung für Hechtschnur und Probleme mit Rolle*

Wird gemacht! Also Vielen Danknochmal!


----------



## Khaane (7. April 2010)

*AW: Beratung für Hechtschnur und Probleme mit Rolle*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Khaane - vergiss Kevlar zum Hechtfischen - da nützen Dir gute Wirbel auch nichts wenn der Fisch durchbeißt! Außerdem braucht man Kevlar nicht mit Hülsen verabeiten, sondern kann es einfach knoten....



Stimmt, habe mir mein vermeintliches Kevlarvorfach mal genauer angeschaut und mit ner Abisolierzange bearbeitet, nachdem das Durchbeissen nicht funktionierte |rolleyes - Und siehe da, es kam Stahldraht zum Vorschein. 

Auf jedenfalls sind diese isolierten Stahlvorfächer sehr knicksicher und flexibel sowie relativ dünn - Dachte es sei Kevlar. #q


----------



## smallphil (7. April 2010)

*AW: Beratung für Hechtschnur und Probleme mit Rolle*

Hab gerade nochmal über die richtige Montage gegrübelt. Was haltet ihr z.B. von so was:




Ach und was bringt der zusätzliche Wirbel hinter dem Vorfach und wie befestigt man den am Vorfach? Weil Vorfächer doch eigentlich Schlaufen haben, da funtioniert doch kein Wirbelknoten mehr?


----------



## René F (7. April 2010)

*AW: Beratung für Hechtschnur und Probleme mit Rolle*

In den Wirbel kannst du den Köder einhängen. Der Karabiner am Wirbel erleichtert den Austausch des Köders.

Es gibt die Stahlvorfächer mit Wirbel genauso wie die mit Schlaufe zu kaufen.


----------



## René F (7. April 2010)

*AW: Beratung für Hechtschnur und Probleme mit Rolle*

Wo genau in Schweden geht´s denn hin?


----------



## smallphil (7. April 2010)

*AW: Beratung für Hechtschnur und Probleme mit Rolle*

In die direkte Umgebung von Arvika in ein Waldcamp direkt am See und inklusive Ruderboot erstmal für eine Woche. Das liegt ziemlich westlich nur knapp vor der norwegischen Grenze. Danach noch 4 Tage Kanutour mit Angeln am Abend und zum Schluss noch ein paar Tage in der Blockhütte wo den ganzen Tag geangelt werden kann.


----------



## Chrizzi (8. April 2010)

*AW: Beratung für Hechtschnur und Probleme mit Rolle*



smallphil schrieb:


>




Du hast auf deinem Bild am Vorfach einen Wirbel-Karabiner (Richtung Wobbler) und einen Wirbel (Richtung Hauptschnur).

Der Wirbel-Karabiner ist dafür da, dass du den Köder leicht wechseln kannst, wie René F das schon geschrieben hat.


Der Wirbel (Richtung Hauptschnur) ist die Verbindung zwischen Vorfach und Hauptschnur. Stahl an Geflecht zu knoten geht nicht so gut. Aber man kann gut Stahl an den Wirbel bekommen (quetschen, knoten, twizzeln) und die Hauptschnur kann man auch gut an die andere Seite des Wirbels bekommen (Knoten, No-Knot-Verbinder). 


Ich mache meine Vorfächer selbst, da habe ich nur ein Karabiner (Richtung Wobbler) dran und einen Wirbel (Richtung Hauptschnur). Das reicht für mich völlig aus. 

Fischt du viel mit Spinner, sollte sich der zusätzliche Wirbel aber nicht verkehrt machen, sonst verdrallt der Spinner dir die Schnur. 



smallphil schrieb:


> Ach und was bringt der zusätzliche Wirbel hinter dem Vorfach und wie  befestigt man den am Vorfach? Weil Vorfächer doch eigentlich Schlaufen  haben, da funtioniert doch kein Wirbelknoten mehr?



Was willst du wo befestigen?

Willst du die Vorfächer selbst machen? Stahl oder Titan?

Das einfachste ist wohl das Arbeiten mit Quetschhülsen. 
Du brauchst dafür das Vorfachmaterial, Quetschhülsen und eine Quetschhülsenzange.
Ich habe es bei Stahl nie hinbekommen das richtig zu Quetschen, ich habe immer zu doll zugedrückt... Das Titanvorfach quetsche ich aber.

Im Grunde schiebst du auf das eine Ende vom Vorfach eine Hülse, den Wirbel und das Ende vom Vorfach zurück durch die Hülse (du machst so eine Schlaufe wo der Wirbel drin ist). Dann quetscht du mit der Zange die Hülse zusammen. 
Andere Seite - gleiches Spiel.

Dann ganz wichtig: Zieh dran, guck ob das Unternehmen hält.


----------

